# I Have Big Error Please Help !



## Mehti (Jan 10, 2010)

hi FreeBSD peoples, i have get big errors 

i have metin 2 server , i have auth server probleam and i read tut,etc and i changed /usr/lib/ folder. now Dont Login FreeBSD i now Use KVM. 

Error Screen !








PLEASE Help


----------



## Mehti (Jan 10, 2010)

```
any help me ??..
```


----------



## crsd (Jan 10, 2010)

Use /rescue/sh or /rescue/tcsh. But there seems to be something wrong with your /lib/libc.so.7.


----------



## Mehti (Jan 10, 2010)

i changed all Lib Folder. :/


----------



## crsd (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, you could *try* following:
- boot livefs cd
- Choose Fixit -> CD/DVD
- mount your / partition to /mnt
- run `# chflags -R noschg /mnt/lib/*; rm -rf /mnt/lib/*; cp -pR /lib/* /mnt/lib/`
- once your system boots up, restore schg flags on /lib/ files


----------



## Mehti (Jan 10, 2010)

i use dedicated server  and i Login KVM.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 11, 2010)

Mehti,
 What exactly did you do?


----------



## Mehti (Jan 11, 2010)

inurneck said:
			
		

> Mehti,
> What exactly did you do?



Fully changed the lib folder


----------



## crsd (Jan 11, 2010)

Mehti said:
			
		

> i use dedicated server  and i Login KVM.



All you need is to boot livefs cd.


----------

